# Wind genny recommendations



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

I actually addressing this to Jim-mi since I understand he installs these things, but others may chime in.

I was wondering what you would recommend for a small wind jenny. I've read that you really don't care for the Air-X but it seems to be about the best I've seen for small jennies.

I am looking for something to supplement on windy days when we are at the homestead. We seen to stay in more on windy days thus we use more electricity then. We only looking for a 100 maybe 150 watts per hour extra at these times. Also it would have to be a setup that we could take down and put up easily for when we are not there for extended periods of time.


Thanks

WWW


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

If a system is done right you don't need to "take it down" when your gone for an extended amount of time.
I like the tilt up towers---haven't installed any shorter than 100'.
You know thats a loaded question "Which turbine"
Small turbines;
Being a Bergey dealer of course I've got to say Bergey XL.1 
But you also could consider the Southwest Windpower Whisper 100 (use to be the *900*)
Both are close in price, but the Bergey name, reputation, service, is much better.
There is a couple new players out there but they have NO track record----yet.
One of them "sounds good" (the spec's) but what happens when and if service is needed ... ? (china is a long ways off)
I would not sell/install a system with a Air-X...........period.
Save up your bucks and at least get one of the above (XL.1)
I have assumed that you were refering to the smaller (1000 watt ?) turbines in your post.
With a 5-6-7000 price tag there is several to chose from.
Or how about a Bergey Excel....good machine.
But the price......carefull.....$20,000 ....thats just for the turbine......the tower is extra.

Hope this was helpfull.


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

Several small lenz turbines. These can be built yourself if you're the constructive type or maybe you can contact the designer and see if he is building them yet. They don't really require a tower because they are built for lower wind speeds but appear to be stable in higher winds. The designer's website is windstuffnow.com and his name is Ed Lenz. His test model was mounted on his roof. I imagine that these could be built in a way that they could be disassembled and reassembled as needed but you'll have to be "roof worthy".


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

All I know of wind turbines for home use is what Ive seen.
In our area,in the Cajon Pass,homeowners have jumped on the Bergey Excel 10.

In the last couple years about 10 have gone up,and they are always spinning away when we go through.

So the local consenses is the Bergey is THE machine.There is only one machine that isnt a Bergey,I dont know what it is,but those yellow nosed Bergeys,there are a lot of them out there.

As I said,I dont know personally anything about the home machines,but wanted to add that those who do seem to agree with Jim-mi.

BooBoo


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

The only machines I have had personal experience with are the Jacobs from the 1930s and 1940s, plus a WindPower brand unit that the original owners got in 1934. I am the second owner of that machine.

I am presently running a Jacobs that we have used since 1979 or so, and I imagine it should still be working fine when my sons are old. Grease a few fittings once or twice a year, maybe grease the bearings every 10 or 20 years, check the brushes, look at the tower, and it just keeps on going. I may touch up the paint on the wood blades this spring when I grease it, but it is a very relaible machine. They are occassionaly found on eBay or elsewhere used, or rebuilt from one or two dealers in the USA, and prices vary a lot, depending on condition. They came in various rated outputs, 1800 watts to 3000 watts I think.

As far as new units go, I would listen to my old friend Jim-mi. I do have friends who have a Proven brand unit, but it has only been in use for a couple of years--so far it looks good, but time will tell. Many people that I know with Whisper machines have had problems, but the company has been modifying their machines and improving them in the last few years too.

If I put up another machine, it will be another Jacobs. But then maybe I'll fix that old WindPower and put it back up. And then I have never had a Wincharger brand machine in use, but they might require more maintenance than I want to do.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Again a very good post from WisJim.
Yet another testimonial to the good ole Jacobs. I gotta add to that, those Jacobs take a hefty tower.($)
But here again the point is made that after the necessary $bucks$ are spent---up front---then a good turbine will give long service.
Yes the Proven (Scotland) is *proving* to be good equipment. Their price tags start around $4-5000. Again because it is a heavy machine the requirements for the tower go up ($)


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Sure would love to have one of those old Jacobs machines.I read an article about the man behind the machine,a really amazing fellow.

BooBoo<------Everything is 'Amazing' to BooBoo


----------



## JAK (Oct 15, 2005)

Very large commercial wind turbines run $1,000,000 per MW, 
plus about $0.03/kw for operating and maintenance costs, which can run higher.

For something on a smaller scale I would be happy with $10,000 for 3kw if the maintenance costs were not to excessive. How much maintenance should one expect over a 10-20 year period? Also, should the tower be designed for 20-50 years, or more? I am a big advocate of taller towers, not just for more wind, but also for less variability and less detrimental effects of high wind sheer. What is the relationship between tower height and cost for a 3kw wind turbine?

Also, I would like someday to produce and compress and store hydrogen when generating surplus power, and then use the hydrogen for a generator and for transportation fuel. Are there 5-10kw wind turbines available? Are they and there towers more costly or less costly per kwh generated when you include installation and maintenance costs? I am thinking I could reduce the size of batteries with this approach, or at least keep it the same while producing fuel in addition to electricity.


----------

